# Gatlinburg Town Square - Summer Bay - lawsuits settled



## Talent312 (May 15, 2017)

In 2012, I posted: "The HOA Boards of Gatlinburg Town Square & Mountain Meadows terminated their contracts with Summer Bay and hired a new manager, without notice to either owners or Summer Bay." -- The Court ultimately ruled that Summer Bay held a legally enforceable perpetual contract.

But the story did not end there. Federal class action lawsuits ensued, with the the last one brought by owners against both the HOA boards and Summer Bay. Today, this notice of a settlement came in the mail:

Owners from 2009-2012 will get three free nights (EOY owners get two), to be used in the next two years. Summer Bay will give up one-seat on each board.

Plaintiff's attorneys (the real winners) will get $220,000, of which $210,000 comes from Summer Bay and $10,000 from the boards. Of course, this is chump change to Summer Bay, which stays in control of the resorts.

.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 16, 2017)

And just another example of why I find most class action cases laughable.

I wonder where the inventory for those "free" nights will come from? I bet most owners will find the offer unusable.

I bet the law firm handling the case wasn't to pleased either. $220,000 wouldnt be enough to get very many of them off the couch.


----------

